# Manual Extension Tubes



## retry (Feb 20, 2009)

Nikon D40 + Manual Extension Tubes (9mm+16mm+30mm) + Nikkor AI-S 50mm F/1.8


----------



## dry3210 (Feb 20, 2009)

Liking the fly the best.  Mainly just cause I fee like he's actually look at me.


----------



## retry (Feb 21, 2009)

dry3210 said:


> Liking the fly the best.  Mainly just cause I fee like he's actually look at me.


Thanks.


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2009)

really liking this work! 
2 is very impressive with all that white in the shot!
you have a good eye!

out of interset what lighting setup were you using?


----------



## retry (Feb 22, 2009)

Overread said:


> really liking this work!
> 2 is very impressive with all that white in the shot!
> you have a good eye!
> 
> out of interset what lighting setup were you using?


Thanks. I use a Manual Flash Suntax 9000T (it sucks ).


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Feb 22, 2009)

all gorgeous!
good job
what do you mean with " MANUAL " extension tubes?


----------



## Overread (Feb 22, 2009)

its means that the tubes have no electical contacts - so the camera has no idea what lens is attached to it. That means aperture has to be changed manually (not too tricky since many nikons still have a manual aperture ring - unlike a lot of recent canon lenses) and that one has to meter the camera manually as well (that means either knowing maths or lots of experimenting )


----------

